# The book of life



## bond-servant (Jun 26, 2008)

Please help me resolve this. 

Were names written in the book of life from the foundation of the world that were to be saved, or, did all the living begin in there (not a question of election/predestination. We know God predestined who He would to be saved) and then as people reject the Gospel, their names are blotted out? That seems a bit Arminian to me. Or, is Rev 17 addressing a certain people from a certain time period?

Rev 3 seems to speak to the former and Rev 17, the latter?


Rev 3:5 He that overcometh, the same shall be clothed in white raiment; and I will not blot out his name out of the book of life, but I will confess his name before my Father, and before his angels.

Rev 17:8 The beast that thou sawest was, and is not; and shall ascend out of the bottomless pit, and go into perdition: and they that dwell on the earth shall wonder, whose names were not written in the book of life from the foundation of the world, when they behold the beast that was, and is not, and yet is. 

Rev 20:15 And whosoever was not found written in the book of life was cast into the lake of fire.

Thanks!


----------

